

Screen or Tmux? Both - jrussbowman
http://joerussbowman.tumblr.com/post/42801010292/screen-or-tmux-both

======
mcpherrinm
I'm not sure I follow.

Why use one locally and a different one remotely? Different default bindings?
You could change them.

Or is it that tmux might not be available remotely? I'm sure you could build a
static binary and dump it in your homedir.

------
sigil
_Screen has it’s use too though. Install it on the servers you connect to.
Then you can take advantage of session durability..._

Which tmux also has (tmux detach / tmux attach).

 _...and sharing..._

Which tmux can also do, arguably better, because it doesn't require a setuid
binary.

 _If you need to create multiple console windows inside that server
connection, then Screen allows you do to that as well._

Which tmux also allows.

Having said all that, like the author I also use tmux locally and screen
remotely, but this is more a function of the relative newness of tmux, and
ubiquity of screen than of any extra capabilities of screen.

------
joshbaptiste
"A lot of Tmux guides include telling you how to convert it to use ctrl-a as
well. Don’t do this."

I do this, simply ctrl-b is just a pain combination to input constantly
compared to cntrl-a.

------
ankurdhama
I prefer to use Emacs in daemon mode and then connect using emacsclient.

